# PsInfo



## Razermantis (5. August 2010)

Hallo zusammen,

Hat jemand eine gute Anleitung für PsInfo? bzw. kann mir jemand erklären was ich machen mus das es funktioniert. Ich hab die Datei mir schon gedownloade. Ich weiß auch das man ne Textdatei erstellen mus und im cmd bissel befehle schreiben mus aber wie fang an da an? un wo mus die txt datei hin? 

Mfg Razer


----------



## KaiBone (6. August 2010)

Hallo Razermantis,

eine Textdatei brauchst du für psinfo eigentlich nicht, es sei denn du willst mehrere Rechner nacheinander abfragen.

So nun zu deiner eigentlichen Frage normal kannst du mit dem Aufruf "psinfo.exe /?" alle Funktionen des Programms sehen, da du aber ein Neuling zu seien scheinst erkläre ich es mal etwas ausführlicher.

Du startest die Eingabeaufforderung (CMD) und navigierst mit "cd /d c:\pfadzurpsinfo" zu dem Ort wo dir psinfo.exe liegt. Dann kannst du einfach über "psinfo.exe" die aktuellen Systeminformationen ansehen.

Programmparameter(optional)

```
-h   Zeigt die installierten Hotfixes an
-s   zeigt die installiere Software an
-d   zeigt die Festpaltten an
/?   zeigt die Hilfe an
```
Das wären die gebräuchlichsten Parameter psinfo verfügt noch über ein paar andere aber die sollten nicht weiter von Interesse sein.
Mit "psinfo.exe -h -d -s > system_status.txt" lässt du dir also die installierte Software, die Hotfixes und den Festplattenstatus anzeigen. Der Aufruf "> system_status.txt" speichert das Ganze gleiche in eine Textdatei, die kannst du natülich so nennen wie du willst. 

Anmerkung: Unter Windows 7 scheinen einige Angaben wie Hotfixes und einige Systeminformationen nicht korrekt angezeigt zu werden.

Gruß 
KaiBone


----------

